# Tasche für uns Juwe?



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Februar 2010)

Moin,

für Lederer, Kräutersammler, Inschriftler, Bergbau, Hexer gibt´s Taschen, für uns Juwe nicht?

LG


----------



## idonttellmyname (6. Februar 2010)

tach,
gibt edelsteintaschen. http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/1.5

gruss


----------



## Kanubelkarl (6. Februar 2010)

lucki lucki


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, hatte halt nicht nach "Beutel" als Suchbegriff geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem bisher: niemand scheint das Rezept auf meinem Server zu haben, im AH nicht drin und habe auch wenig Hoffnung, weil Scherbenwelt irgendwie unbeliebt scheint.... SCHADE (oder besser das andere Wort mit Sch und e )


----------



## Dark_Lady (8. Februar 2010)

Den Edelsteinbeutel kannst dir in Thrallmar doch einfach kaufen...  die 4 Plätze Unterschied zu dem juwelenbeutel machens doch dannn auch net vom Paltz her...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerade diese 4 Plätze unterscheiden ihn doch von der normalen Froststofftasche... mir geht´s nicht darum "Ordnung" in meine Taschen zu bekommen, sondern mehr Platz für die Mats


----------



## Bjizzel (14. Juli 2010)

Naja zur Not kann man sich das Rezept auch ganz fix selbst besorgen. Entweder den Schneider des Vertrauens belästigen oder wenn man selbst nen Schneider hat nach Nagrand latschen - dort einfach Kristalle farmen und / oder Elekkstoßzähne abgeben bis man wohlwollend ist (alternativ: Abzeichen im Nethersturm sammeln) man muss nur wohlwollend sein für das Rezept und das kann man locker in 1 Stunde schaffen!


----------

